# Mantis self cannibalising



## MK5656 (Nov 23, 2016)

I've had my mantis 3 months now, she came with a mismoilted back leg which I though nothing of, one day I came home to find it missing and can only presume she ate it herself. I researched it and thought she maybe got rid of it cos it was bad and I found out they can regrow during moult. A few days later she ate another back leg. I was worried and was seeking help from the stellar but got nothing, I spent 2 hours stopping her trying to devour another leg, all I was told was my feeding was wrong, but she was L4 and getting 1medium cricket every 2 days, either way this continued till recently I noticed her foot on one of her forearms missing, then the other day I came home to find once more, another missing back leg- yet she was fed 2 days before, I have jo idea what's going on, but as it stands she has her two claws (one with foot) and one back leg, help


----------



## CosbyArt (Nov 23, 2016)

@MK5656 Regarding feeding I feed mine every other day, and give them enough prey that is fills their abdomen. I personally do not use a set feeder amount or such, but feed them enough to keep their abdomens plump (not bulging) so I know they are eating enough. If they are getting too much I cut back their feeding, but that is a rather rare event. Especially for nymphs, as I tend to over feed them to ensure they molt properly and grow at their normal rate.

If the issues you described are related to feeding I would have to say they aren't, as even mantids I know who were hungry much too long never cannibalize themselves. It sounds like a possible bacteria infection, or other problem. Photos could really help here to answer some questions about it's health - so please post some of you mantid currently (especially photos of the whole mantid from the side), or at least links to some online from a image host like PostImg.org, Flickr, or whatever you use.


----------



## MK5656 (Nov 24, 2016)

I forgot to mention she is now L5, when she had her two forearm feet and two of her back legs she moulted, and fell, but I propped her back on a branch and she seemed okay


----------



## crabbypatty (Nov 24, 2016)

Unfortunately she might not be able to molt properly with just one leg, and it sounds like she's trying to eat that one too.


----------



## MK5656 (Nov 24, 2016)

Yeah, as I said she had trouble with only two back legs, just no idea what to do :/


----------



## crabbypatty (Nov 24, 2016)

At this point you have to start thinking about her quality of life, it's a hard call since we all come to really care for our pets. If she's sick, then personally, I would put her down. I suppose you can keep feeding her until molting time but I doubt it'll be successful, and if she's sick it'll only prolong her suffering. It's all up to you to do what you think is best for her though, and maybe someone here has more suggestions, I'm sorry


----------



## CosbyArt (Nov 24, 2016)

@MK5656 I do not see any signs of a infection, and she is plump so is fed well too. The only option left is a behavior issue being the likely cause, perhaps due to stress or just a nervous disorder. Sadly in such rare cases I have not heard of any suitable treatment or help, that can improve her condition.

The only things you can do is to end her suffering (placing her in the freezer for at least 24 hours - some keepers put them in the fridge first for 24 hours to slow their metabolism and is said to help their passing and then placed in the freezer for 24 hours), or continue feeding her as you have and giving her the best care you can until her natural end.

With her current state and behavior she will likely succumb to a infection from her amputated limbs, a mismolt and becoming trapped, or if she cannibalizes her other raptorial forearm as well starvation being the result.

Sorry to say there is nothing that can be done in this instance, especially in such a advanced/fatal condition.


----------



## MK5656 (Nov 25, 2016)

Well all of those deaths sound horrifying, but I honestly dunno if I can come to put her down.. I'll think it over and do something, I just want the best for her and feel like I've failed somehow in doing so, you have my thanks- nowhere else or even the supplier could I find an answer, cheers again


----------



## crabbypatty (Nov 25, 2016)

Sadly things like this happen from time to time, I've had to put down a little nymph after a really bad mismolt, it's sibling molted just fine, so it's not your fault, you haven't failed her, life just sucks sometimes.


----------



## CosbyArt (Nov 25, 2016)

MK5656 said:


> Well all of those deaths sound horrifying, but I honestly dunno if I can come to put her down.. I'll think it over and do something, I just want the best for her and feel like I've failed somehow in doing so, you have my thanks- nowhere else or even the supplier could I find an answer, cheers again


It is a tough ordeal to do, and it isn't necessarily easier even after doing it several times through the years. Although when the mantis becomes distressed/health decreases it becomes a more invited option than letting the mantis to continue suffering. As she is somehow amazingly climbing with only one walking leg and active right now, I would leave her be until she is showing signs of distresses or her condition takes a turn for the worse.

If you feel you failed her that is a sign that you tried your best, and was all she could hope for. With her condition it doesn't matter who kept her as the outcome would have been the same - there was nothing that could have been done to change her behavior. I'm really sorry for you both, and wish you well with your future mantids.


----------



## MK5656 (Jan 8, 2017)

Right I've persisted in feeding her on honey and the odd cricket when she'll take and somehow she's still alive, I do not understand it myself,  that's been over a month now..


----------



## CosbyArt (Jan 8, 2017)

MK5656 said:


> Right I've persisted in feeding her on honey and the odd cricket when she'll take and somehow she's still alive, I do not understand it myself,  that's been over a month now..


Great to hear she is doing as well as can be expected, and for that matter you did not put her down. It seems she is a fighter and wants to continue on.  It is amazing how some mantids have such a desire to live that they can survive in such circumstances, and even thrive.


----------

